# Dead Rabbit SQ Full Black



## CHase (15/1/18)

Looking for the Full Black version anybody got stock or got coming ?


----------



## CHase (16/1/18)

Eish nobody ? 

Anybody got on order and expected ETA, would rather support local than order from overseas


----------



## CHase (21/1/18)

Any stock yet ?


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/18)

Sir Vape Has stock


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-dead-rabbit-sq-22mm-rda-by-heathen-hellvape


----------



## CHase (22/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-dead-rabbit-sq-22mm-rda-by-heathen-hellvape



Thanks bud but that is the black version and not the full black, the full black has no logos


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/18)

CHase said:


> Thanks bud but that is the black version and not the full black, the full black has no logos


I'm not sure. I only ever saw black with white logo's and black with black logos.


----------



## CHase (22/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> I'm not sure. I only ever saw black with white logo's and black with black logos.



Yes sorry maybe i am wording incorrectly, its the black with black logos, its called full black http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...ainless-steel-22mm-diameter.html#.WmW4p6iWaUk


----------



## Marzuq (23/1/18)

PM me i have one if you are still interested.


----------



## CHase (23/1/18)

Marzuq said:


> PM me i have one if you are still interested.



Tx mate but literally just went to @Sirvape and picked up the black one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/1/18)

CHase said:


> Tx mate but literally just went to @Sirvape and picked up the black one


all good glad you got sorted.


----------

